# Titanium HandMade Arrowheads



## BeautyAndDeadly (Aug 1, 2010)

Titanium/Silver



















Lightningbolt - Designed for Zeus



































Titanium Tube Shaft


----------



## BeautyAndDeadly (Aug 1, 2010)

Titanium Diamond Arrowhead - Design for my Inspiration




























Titanium Diamond Feathers










Titanium X Arrowhead










Titanium Four Clover Arrowhead









Titanium Four Clover Arrow


----------



## BeautyAndDeadly (Aug 1, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/titaniumsoul/4999465500/ Ti-Hex Arrowhead Video


















Ti-Hex Arrowhead









ArrowHead

Flickr: TitaniumSoul's Photostream - more photos 


Sharpening Titanium Arrowhead on Vimeo 

Small Part of My Work










Kevlar grip










my evolution of arrowheads


This is my own projects and ideas, first I design pattern on paper then transmis pattern on titanium plate(0,118 inch) 



All most of my work is hand crafted, I like Titanium and everything associated with it, I have a lot of ideas with the use of titanium!


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

nice work, what does a full metal shaft, metal vane , and broadhead weigh?


----------



## Devistator18 (Aug 27, 2010)

That is some nice work.


----------



## Fastcars12 (Jan 29, 2009)

these look great. how much do the heads weigh?


----------



## BeautyAndDeadly (Aug 1, 2010)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> nice work, what does a full metal shaft, metal vane , and broadhead weigh?


Titanium Tube Shaft - 70 grams

Ti Feathers - 3x8 grams

Ti Arrowhead/Broadhead 12 grams

Weight is variable +/- it depends on Pattern!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

really nice looking stuff. That looks like some tedious work there, you need a plasma cutter!


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

awesome work and gorgeous lady, great combo

if you were to sell the broadheads for actual hunting, how much do you think they would cost? compared to other stainless steel and such broadheads?


----------



## bljc30 (Feb 25, 2008)

Very very nice! How do they fly?


----------



## azarrowflinger (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah what are you charging per broadhead if we were to order say four of five of the same?


----------



## gmark (Jun 15, 2010)

Those heads are smokin' hot. Just like the maker. (You kinda remind me of that female artisan in Castaway that inspired Tom Hanks)

While they look deadly, I'm not sure if I'd shoot them or frame them. Definitely works of art and passion. What kind of prices are we looking at?


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice work. How long does it take you to make each one?


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Very nice work! Is it possible to see all of them being displayed with the women holding them? LOL j/k


----------



## FearedFactor (Nov 17, 2004)

Wow, that is some impressive work. 

Do you have a Hexagonal Breech or did you file that?


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

it would be very interesting to see a 3 or 4 blade versions of your arrow headed ones, especially the design used....


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very nice work!


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

Very creative. Build a good head like Silver Flames and they will sell well...


----------



## seionage (Sep 3, 2008)

those are really awesome... a villiage idiot question here...what do you use to cut them with, to get such clean lines?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Great work :thumbs_up


----------



## Struttinhoyt88 (Jul 3, 2008)

seionage said:


> those are really awesome... a villiage idiot question here...what do you use to cut them with, to get such clean lines?


Exactly what I want to know also.... And how do you make those cuts on the inside of the heads....?

You do hella good work tho....


----------



## woodchipper (Aug 3, 2010)

i love elfy archery hotties.... and the lady modeling the arrows was pretty smokin too..... awesome work... we need to team up.. your arrows and my knives... we could work in hollywood.


----------



## BeautyAndDeadly (Aug 1, 2010)

woodchipper said:


> i love elfy archery hotties.... and the lady modeling the arrows was pretty smokin too..... awesome work... we need to team up.. your arrows and my knives... we could work in hollywood.


Maybe for now I live in Poland!











This is my own projects and ideas, first I design pattern on paper then transmis pattern on titanium plate(0,118 inch)

- Cutting (Hand Saw)










- to get inside I use Driller 



















the rest is Hand Filing/Grinding Sharpening (Inside and outside)





















- the execution of one arrowhead my method is more than 10 hours (This depends on the pattern)

This Titanium is suitable for manual(handcraft) processing, is used in jewelry!

Rather, the hunting is not suitable , is too expensive!

My Titanium Arrowhead, Arrow is better for trophy gift, award/prize in tournament!

Someday I make Titanium/Carbon Fiber Bow in my style!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

How much would one arrow retail for? Will you do one in a "spear" like size for a wall display?


----------



## NGsportsman (May 27, 2008)

For those of you wondering about hunting with one... 106grams of titanium arrow, vanes, and broadhead, equals over 1600gr.


----------



## bljc30 (Feb 25, 2008)

1600gr!!!! WOW....Maybe these arrows are the reason Mathews designed a $2,100.00 bow!:wink:
These would be awesome to have hanging on the wall. Do you sell any of these? If so, what is the price range?
Thanks


----------



## BeautyAndDeadly (Aug 1, 2010)

tjb50cal said:


> it would be very interesting to see a 3 or 4 blade versions of your arrow headed ones, especially the design used....


2,3,4 When I learn Blacksmithing and Hardening I do of one piece of metal

I made also Cedar, Carbon, Bamboo Arrows with Kevlar Fiber Grip and Titanium/Silver Arrowhead






























I woud like sell anything what I made but as the appropriate remuneration! (while I wonder) next time I write Price


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

You definately have a passion.........very nice work.


----------



## recurve fan (Oct 20, 2007)

those are just sick...wow nice work


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

NGsportsman said:


> For those of you wondering about hunting with one... 106grams of titanium arrow, vanes, and broadhead, equals over 1600gr.


I was wondering what the conversion was.
Those are pretty nice works of art.


----------



## Lance3.1R (Apr 6, 2005)

What grade of Ti is that your using your work looks great


----------



## BeautyAndDeadly (Aug 1, 2010)

"No Selling/Trading in the DIY section"

If you interested Price for arrowhead/broadhead send me Private message!


----------



## Okiearchery (Sep 17, 2010)

Dont know which turned me on more, the blades or the blonds. lol


----------



## bobpm149 (Sep 27, 2010)

sent you a pm and an e mail


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

those are awsome looking . that would be an awsome trophy /award to have on the wall


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

The comment about the plasma cutter above epitomizes the lack of understanding of what the real definition of hand work means. AWESOME WORK!

JT


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

BeautyAndDeadly said:


> Titanium Tube Shaft - 70 grams
> 
> Ti Feathers - 3x8 grams
> 
> ...


106 gram x 15.41 grains per gram = 1633 grains per arrow. Quite the African big game shaft, if the titanium can hold its edge and the arrow fly true...

But OUTSTANDING work :thumb:


----------



## BeautyAndDeadly (Aug 1, 2010)

Psyche












Mask of Goddess​


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

awesome work!


----------



## Rage76 (May 9, 2009)

Looks great man awsome job!!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

The detail is really spot on, great job!


----------



## Having Fun (Sep 28, 2010)

:grin:Titanium is a interesting medal, but this is the first time I have seen this much handcrafting. You have a good eye!

I have a couple of titanium bicycles and anyone who knows metalwork marvels at the precise welds. I find the vibration damping of titanium better than carbon.

Now when someone comes up with titanium worked into the handle/riser of a bow, it could be interesting. Keep up the good work and keep the shots coming.


----------



## BeautyAndDeadly (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

awesome pics, very well suited to your avatar name sake.


----------



## BeautyAndDeadly (Aug 1, 2010)

Titanium Four Clover Arrowhead Necklace





















not yeat ready


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

VERY NICE!

Looks fantastic...great work!


----------



## Shootin Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

Holding a plasma cutter by hand still makes it hand made. Anyone who's tried to make a free hand straight line with one will attest to the skill level needed to control the beast.


----------



## BeautyAndDeadly (Aug 1, 2010)

Only hand saw, driller, file's !


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

I wouldn't wear the broad head around my neck. Looks like an accident waiting to happen.

More Elf archer pics please.....lol

Whats the reason for the big gloves?


----------



## BeautyAndDeadly (Aug 1, 2010)

For that I do not recommend to wear....

gloves(snake skin) - also don't like... I need to transform them into small/fit

I currently working on Earrings - mini arrow's


----------



## Bluegillman (Dec 4, 2006)

How did u cut them from the sheet? How does it file? Being a machinist those matl. are pretty tough and light. How did u do the hex work, file that or what?
Those arrows are cool!


----------



## BeautyAndDeadly (Aug 1, 2010)

look first photos on page 2 - there is the answer


----------



## Musick17 (Dec 21, 2010)

what thickness of metal do you use?


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

you have amazing talent. those are some great hand made pieces.


----------



## blackice1 (Mar 1, 2010)

very nice work . you need this and your life would get much easyer and you could bang out hundreds of braodheads a day. you can buy it in smaller machines . check out this link you will thank me http://www.plasmacam.com/indexfla.php I will be intrested what you think blackice1


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

that chicks hot bro. and she shoots lol


----------



## BeautyAndDeadly (Aug 1, 2010)

*Trident*










Titanium/Carbon/Kevlar​


----------

